# pendrive stucked in RAW format



## TheHumanBot (Oct 10, 2009)

pendrive transcend 4GB 

my pen drive is in RAW format so i cant format it 
i tried Control Panel => Admin. Tools => Disk Management 
but pen drive is not listed in this list 

so any other idea about this


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 10, 2009)

So ur PenDrive is recognized by Windows?

If yes, try to open it by double clicking, it would ask u to format b4 using...
Format and use.
or,
Right click on it and select FORMAT.

It can never happen that u can't format a RAW partition/USB drive.

A few months ago, my USB drive crashed and showed up directly as RAW...I formatted as NTFS, and it allowed me to.


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2009)

Try using a Linux Live CD and then formatting.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 10, 2009)

ico said:


> Try using a Linux Live CD and then formatting.


If u r gonna use this solution, remember, through Linux u can't (AFAIK) format that in NTFS, FAT32 or FAT...


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> If u r gonna use this solution, remember, through Linux u can't (AFAIK) format that in NTFS, FAT32 or FAT...


We can easily format them in FAT and FAT32.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 10, 2009)

ico said:


> We can easily format them in FAT or FAT32.


Can we?? but I could not find that option........


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2009)

^^ You can use Gparted Live disc for formatting pen drives.  -  *sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/

Or you can simply install Gparted in your Linux distro to do so. Here's how Gparted looks: 
*img522.imageshack.us/img522/8712/gpartedr.th.jpg

It can also be done using terminal. - *sathyasays.com/2007/06/13/formatting-usb-pen-drive-in-linux-using-terminal/


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 10, 2009)

@rhitwick
when i click on format from right click menu nothing shows up...
NO DIALOG APPEAR

@ico
gpart

dude its 100MB download 

thanks for your replies still not solved


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, it is a 100MB download, but it is something one must really have IMHO.

And also tell us about your Pen drive? Company? Model? Capacity?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 10, 2009)

dont have that much time now 
and formatting is kinda urgent


----------



## ico (Oct 10, 2009)

Try this and let us know:* HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool* *www.pcworld.com/downloads/file/fid,64963-order,1-page,1-c,peripherals/description.html


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 10, 2009)

naah not working its shows checking drive but nothing happen since 10 minutes still processing


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 10, 2009)

Try these two links:-
*www.howtomendit.com/answers.php?id=46383

and

*www.computing.net/answers/hardware/usb-pen-drive-problem/51606.html
(if in a hurry start reading from response no. 8)


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 10, 2009)

i already mentioned its not showing up in the list

and utility is not for my pendrive 
error please insert data traveler to continue 

i was scared so decided try getting a solution from vendor site
and i found it problem solved with this link 
*www.transcendusa.com/Products/online_recovery_2.asp


----------

